# My dog chases shadows



## Sleeping-Beauty (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey,
I have a 7 month old springer spaniel, I got him from a puppy farm (I didn't know that it was a puppy farm otherwise I would never have gone there etc)
He is very affectionate but in the past few weeks he is chasing shadows continuously. 
Hes not enjoying himself when he is going for his walk he is constantly looking at the ground for shadows or any light.
We have done nothing to trigger this, no lighter pens. Nothing.
He is showing signs of compulsive behaviour by doing the same thing about 100 times hes going from one room walks into the other room comes back in, does the same thing always looking towards the ground.
We try to stimulate him in play but when he is fully absorbed in the shadows he takes no notice.
Im very worried about him, is there anything I can do?
Thank you
XXOOX


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you had his eyes tested?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i would say a veterinary behaviorist is step-One; from the description, this is not a physical problem. 
(if it is, a VB can still examine + determine this.) 
he may (likely will) need medication to help him with the compulsion, while a carefully plotted B-Mod is carried out with him. 
the Vet-Behaviorist will design the protocol and Rx the meds; the local vet will typically be the hands-on link for evaluating the dog for any changes, pos or neg, 
and *you* are the one who gets to carry out the B-mod - with or without the help of a preferentially-pos-R trainer, who is familiar with compulsive behavior - or at least with B-Mod, DS/CC, etc.

this may be correctable, and only recur during high-stress - or it may only be controllable, not alterable. 
but until he is evaluated, or some B-Mod done (probably with meds on-board), there is no way to know. 

good luck - * these CAN turn out well, but the sooner the evaluation and intervention, the better - * 
the longer he practices the OCD behavior, the more-rutted the behavioral pattern becomes. 
all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> i would say a veterinary behaviorist is step-One; from the description, this is not a physical problem.
> (if it is, a VB can still examine + determine this.)
> he may (likely will) need medication to help him with the compulsion, while a carefully plotted B-Mod is carried out with him.
> the Vet-Behaviorist will design the protocol and Rx the meds; the local vet will typically be the hands-on link for evaluating the dog for any changes, pos or neg,
> ...


What sorts of meds? Ive never heard of a dog being medicated for a behavioural problem.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hey, nonnie! :--)

i am not a vet, nor a vet-behaviorist - here is a Google search for beh-meds in dogs: 
behavioral medications in dogs - Google Search

many if not most of the psychoactive drugs used in humans have some use in dogs - and quite a few have the identical apparent effect, which is helpful. some are already recognized as dog-approved; others are still being prescribed, but it is an off-label use - meaning that the drug is not yet approved for use in dogs by AVMA, the Am. Vet-Med Assoc, nor the FDA - Federal Drug Admin.

many of the off-label uses are well-known and have been around for decades; getting the various bureaucracies to CHANGE the drugs status vis-a-vis dogs, is the struggle.  
all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

See a vet, just to rule out neurological problems. You never know. This just doesnt sound normal.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

its entirely normal in springers, they need to be kept active or they make up their own fun - which turns into obsessions as they have the energy to continue it. youve spotted it early which is good, there are lots of ways to get them out of this but you have to be critically aware of what you are doing and the first signs of what the dog is does. high stress isnt really a factor it stems from boredom not being corrected.. the same problem can happen with leaves, you should find a trainer with plenty of experience, springers need training anyway so with any luck you already be attending one - if not find one and focus on what your doing rather than the dog ... springers need direct instructions to follow and take authority from. you could snap him out of it quickly or it could take some time - if your hard it may quash it, if your soft it may exagerate it - it need addressing though and consistancy will win


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

AS above see a vet to rule out anything medical, 
but have heard of this being OCD in working breeds due to lack of work (i am in no way saying your not giving the dog enough exercise, ive had mals and could barely keep up!)
i.e when they concentrate on the shadow give em a shout and play with a toy etc, mibbe just distraction methods without making a big deal of the shadow they're chasing?

Im not saying its your answer but the woman that does "Me or the Dog" Victoria """ (silverstwell?? can never remember her surname) had an episode where i beleive a gordon setter and a collie had shadow issues (not same episode i think), try googling


----------



## lovespringerspaniels.com (May 6, 2009)

How much excercise is he getting? Most Springer can be obsessive, its part of what makes them excellent working dogs but if this is not challenged every day then it can cause problems. With mine its tennis balls, I have to hide them from him.

Try to take him out several times a day for long runs. Check this out for a guideline

Springer Spaniel Exercise[/I]

If that does not work consult a behaviorist.

Good luck


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

I would go with Leashed for Life, this is probably going to need more than just a bit of distraction as you have found out. If you got him as an older puppy, this could be something he has done in the past and because of all the changes it hasn't shown itself until now.

This is a field that I am really interested in and if you do some searches on the internet, there are a few good veterinary sources as to how to treat.

Obsessive Compulsive Disorders take many forms from shadow/light chasing, to spinning, licking etc. No one is really sure what causes them, it could be genetic, or a conditioned response i.e. fearful, or just lack of mental and physical stimulation. You will never cure your dog, but you can control it. 

You need to break into this cycle and doing a bit more mental and physical trainng will help.

Try doubling the exercise, do lots of Springer type training - retrieving, using his nose to find stuff etc. etc.

Feed in a treat ball, or puzzle cube to use the brain. Take up agility, or just train some tricks.

Firstly, I would suggest you go to your vet and check there is no physiological condition causing it, some OCD's can be caused by ear infections. Then ask for a referral to a Behaviourist, that will work with the vet.

Any trained behaviourist will be able to put a programe into place to help you modify this behaviour (BM Behaviour Modification), this could be done in a number of ways, they will discuss with you the best for your dog. An informed behaviourist will know which drugs maybe able to be used alongside a behaviour modification programme.

Drugs that are used are usually those that work on the serotonin in the brain or a type of antidepressant which are not trantranquilizing, although there are many different drugs, I am afraid I am not up on what the latest thoughts are on this, they can be used to good effect in the initial stages. I know of Clomiclam that has been used in the past to good effect, but things move on so fast now and I am a bit out of touch! However using drugs in the initial stages of any BM programme is usually very effective, they can then be dropped off as improvement is seen.

You may also like to think of some calming homeopathic solutions that may help in the short term Valerian and Skullcap spring to mind, but again a practioner who specialises in dogs, will give better advice.

I do hope you manage to get this sorted out. You don't say what part of the country you are in, but I know of a couple of vets who are very into this sort of thing and although you may have to travel, if you find you do need more help, let me know.

Kate


I do hope you are able to get some help


----------

